# teaching an old dog new tricks



## no977 (Feb 13, 2011)

hi everyone im new to these forums and stumbled upon them while looking for tricks to teach my 4(turning 5 tomorrow) year old golden retriever dizney i am 13 and i have taken it upon myself to teach my dog atleast the basic array of tricks in the next year and i was wondering if you dog owners had any tips or tricks for me and if 5 is to teach her tricks she already knows,shake,hgh-five,kiss,sit,lay,and calm down. thx n advance~the grossmans


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

There are a quite a few books (that you could probably borrow from your public library) that not only list tricks for dogs, but give you some instructions on how to teach them to your dog. For example:

101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance







Amazon.com: 101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog (9781592533251): Kyra Sundance, Chalcy: Books

Dog Tricks by Arthur Haggarty and Carol Lea Benjamin







Amazon.com: Dog Tricks (9780876055175): Arthur J. Haggerty, Carol Lea Benjamin, Captain Haggerty: Books


And from the ever-popular Dummies series Dog Tricks for Dummies [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Tricks-Dummies-Sarah-Hodgson/dp/0764552872/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297796630&sr=1-1[/ame]


Have fun!

- Tania


----------

